# OT: Clutchfans



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been on Clutchfans for about 2 years. I've been banned twice, 1st time for having a sig that dissed the fanbase, and the 2nd time for no apparent reason. I'm on my 3rd name now(won't reveal any usernames here) and things haven't changed.

I swear they're the worst fans ever. I've never seen so much bashing of your own team's players on a fansite. They hate their own players more than Knicks fans hated Jordan, Miller, and the Heat; more than Yankee fans hate the Sox; more than UNC fans hate Duke. Fans there show so much stupidity it isn't funny. 

There are some reasonable posters there, but too often it turns into a T-Mac fan vs Yao fan(the worse ones) slugfest. I've seen Yao fans claim that T-Mac throws bad passes at Yao or gives Yao the ball in tough spots just to make Yao look bad. T-Mac fans generally bash the scrubs for not showing up when T-Mac is busting his *** in the playoffs.

The basketball knowledge of the posters there is ridiculously low. I don't wanna bash them but if you go there now you would swear we were 0-82. The reaction to one loss is hyterical. Some things I could understand, like ppl wanting Marbury(from a talent standpoint) or starting Brooks(though I prefer the Brooks/Barry tandem off the bench), but then it comes to things like benching T-Mac.

Right now Rafer and Yao are being brutalized. The Yao fans will take offense and do the same to T-Mac in retaliation. They make me look like a hardcore Luther Head fan the way they bash those 2. Good thing Head barely sees the court. He might have been dead by now.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Clutchfans*

You have to ignore the bad and just focus on the good people (and with such a large group as a news source). I am there and I typically just ignore the morons and the bashing threads. Though occasionally some people are so ill informed that I just get a good laugh out of the things they post.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Clutchfans*



HayesFan said:


> You have to ignore the bad and just focus on the good people (and with such a large group as a news source). I am there and I typically just ignore the morons and the bashing threads. Though occasionally some people are so ill informed that I just get a good laugh out of the things they post.


I've seen you there as one of the better posters. The things they post really do amaze me.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I sometimes look around the site for news and what not, but I refuse to post there and be apart of that group. I cant stand that site sometimes as well. You pretty much nailed it on the head Spiff about the fan base vs fan base, overreaction to games lost, etc. Its a joke, and there are a couple people on the site who for some reason think they could NEVER be wrong at anything. NEVER (tinman, DD). 

Most of that site is a joke, there are a few select posters though that do know some stuff. But are few and far in between.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Lurking. That's what I use CF for.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I lurk around ClutchFans a lot too. I joined recently but I haven't been on much. Yea there are the 'YOF's and the 'TOF's. The Photoshop the *** is pretty good. Yea Rafer gets treated badly a lot.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It's good for news and rumors.

But yeah, you guys are right. The forum is a joke. The culture is rotten. (an internet forum can have a culture, right?)


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

You don't want to go there today. Now they're flaming T-Mac for not jumping out on Brandon Roy who's shooting a turnaround fading away 3 from 30ft out.

Obviously they thought Outlaw was gonna pop out.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah get news and such there, but there are a lot of morons. Never go there after a loss... it's the sky is falling every time. You have to give them like 12 hours or so to clear out the reactionary crap posting.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Everything is okay, friends.

it is freedom and democracy.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Everything is okay, friends.
> 
> it is freedom and democracy.


wtf? lol


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah I know what you mean. They start bashing our players (like Yao) when they have off games.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yesterday's loss was a prime example of the loss.

Some topics

Who was guarding Roy that last .8 sec?

I will have a chance to ask Yao a question tonight, suggestion - Immediately turns into a Yao bashing thread... "Why do you get dunked on... Why do you suck... How's your foot etc.,"

The Big Liability - 'Yao's new nickname'

RON ARTEST's defense is so OVER-rated its not even funny - The man stripped Roy on the last play. He had to chase around Roy and Fernandez in circles. Give him a break. No one knows what type of player Rudy Fernandez was.

Seriously, what is wrong with Yao?

Seriously, what is wrong with the Rockets?

So whose fault was it we lost?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ballscientist said:


> Everything is okay, friends.
> 
> it is freedom and democracy.


BS is McCain!!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Everything is okay, friends.
> 
> it is freedom and democracy.


It's posts like these that make me question whether BS's English really is poor or if it's all just an act. You don't include the comma before "friends" if your English isn't at least solid.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Right now as I type this it's halftime of the Lakers game. I went to both lakersground and clutchfans game threads. The difference in quality and intelligence can only be measured in light years. While the Laker fans were frustrated when the Rockets got out to a fast start, they kept the posts reasonable and intelligent. When the Rockets started screwing up in the 2nd qtr, the Rocket fans were bashing the players and making outrageous and stupid posts.

Those at lakersground outclass the clutchfans by at least 56^4524957239752035 light years.

I'll be blunt. We have THEE dumbest and most stupid fans there.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I think I'll stay away from Clutchfans GARM for a while and just browse around the Hangout section.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

You have to keep in mind... intelligent posters stay out of the garm during games. Also after losses because the quality is so low.

And yes the hang out is a nice place to live while the morons take over the GARM


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

the way they talk about rafer alston, it's like he raped someone.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey, you can go anywhere you want, but by the end of the day, you know it's family here.


----------

